# ADA Amazonia problem.



## smynio (23 Aug 2016)

Hi all.
My name is Rafal.
This is my first post on that forum.

Last week I've started new tank on ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia.





After few days I've realised problem with plants.

I would like to get some information or maybe advice.
I'm using Green Brighty Step 1 and Brighty K. From day one, daily water changes ETC. as recommended by ADA.
Ive noticed that the plants begin to melt. I've lost today beautiful anubias. Blyxa Japonica getting to be transparent. Hemianthus Cuba turned yellow. I've read on the Web that on Amazonia substrate could be deficiencies of PO4.
I did PO4 test and yes. It show 0.

I have dry ferts as on previous tank I was using EI method. Should I use additionally KH2PO4 together with ADA ferts?
Did anyone of you had similar problems with dying plants on ADA Amazonia?
I tough this is best substrate for planted tanks.
On my previous tank I was using JBL Manado and EI fertylizers 3 weeks after start. Everything was growing nicely.

Thanks


----------



## EdwinK (24 Aug 2016)

In my opinion plants are just adapting to the new water parameters. Just give them a couple of weeks to settle in.


----------



## Sweded (24 Aug 2016)

What is your CO2 setup? 
HC turning yellow is almost always a lack of CO2 or unstable CO2.


----------



## AndyMcD (24 Aug 2016)

Could it be poor flow not distributing the CO2 to low down at the front?


----------



## Doubu (24 Aug 2016)

This is counter intuitive, but I'm going to recommend you turn down the light period and also lessen the light intensity. As I mentioned in another thread, my hypothesis is that when root plants initially start out and are freshly planted, they need to root properly so that they can suck up nutrients efficiently. When your light is too strong, the leaves are like hey let's grow! But the roots aren't settled in yet and they can't draw the nutrients in - which cause them to turn yellow and die off. Regarding your cuba and its need for high light, I think it should be okay for now to lessen it just so that it can focus on rooting into your substrate. Once it roots then you can ramp it up again. This will be a difficult balance which is why plant choice matters (choosing plants that grow well together) - your cuba might like the high light but the other plants might not. If your plants cant use up the nutrients available, algae will. My monte carlo and DHG mini is growing just fine with lower levels of light (with the correct spectrum). I'll be testing this theory again once I start my 90cm tank...


----------



## smynio (2 Sep 2016)

Thanks guys for all replies.
I did ask my supplier The Green Machine as well.

This is their response:

This is down to the amonia spike Raff.

We do not plant new tanks for 3 weeks after adding the Amazonia aquasoil due to the problems you are now experiencing.

However as you have now planted the only course of action is to add carbon or purigen to your filter which will absorb most if not all of the amonia.

Keep the, every other day, water changes going for the next week and lightly prune the plants. Keep your dosing regime going as well.

The lighting period is absolutely fine.

Do not be tempted to start using the EI method, we do not like this at all particulaly for new set ups.

These steps should help sort the problem out. Please keep us informed.

All the best

TGM


----------



## imak (2 Sep 2016)

smynio said:


> We do not plant new tanks for 3 weeks after adding the Amazonia aquasoil due to the problems you are now experiencing.



Humm,  this one is new to me, I've never seen anyone doing that.


----------



## Christos Ioannou (2 Sep 2016)

imak said:


> Humm,  this one is new to me, I've never seen anyone doing that.


+1

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwinK (2 Sep 2016)

TGM themselves got YouTube videos where they plant a newly setup tanks on the same day.


----------

